# White Contiboard-like finish on pine



## roombacurious (4 Jul 2008)

I'm making a pine bed for my younger son and am a bit worried about getting the finish right. He's sharing a room with his older brother whose bed is white, made from something like white Contiboard.

Is there any way to create a similar look with pine? I'd rather use something I can spray as I've had very little success getting a smooth finish with brushes so far.

Any ideas how to get this nice smooth white finish I'm looking for?

Cheers,
George


----------



## jasonB (4 Jul 2008)

Wood grain melamine faced board :wink:  

Jason


----------



## Tusses (4 Jul 2008)

how about white sticky back plastic ? keep the joins in the middle not the edges, then it wont peel.

My 1st thought was white gloss - but you dont like brushes . you could always primer with a brush - sand and spray with a tin ?

does it need to be gloss ? how about a white 'wash' watered down emulsion - once dry, wax over the top ?


----------



## roombacurious (4 Jul 2008)

> does it need to be gloss ? how about a white 'wash' watered down emulsion - once dry, wax over the top ?



No, it doesn't have to be gloss. The 'white wash' look with wax or clear lacquer over it would probably do as well. 

What emulsion should I use however to get this look? Any links?

I'm finding this finish business really complicated... The best I've managed to use so far is stains and they don't come in white...


----------



## Tusses (4 Jul 2008)

if you havent got any old tins of white emulsion, then get a small tin or tester pot. have a play with some scrap pine. mix the emulsion half and half with water. use a cloth or sponge to put it on, have a dry cloth to wipe off with too. just wipe on the mix, let it soak in. wipe some off and see how that works too. it will raise the grain so you will need to sand it when its dry. if you do the same again it will get whiter. when its done you can wax or varnish/lacquer..


----------



## roombacurious (4 Jul 2008)

I'm sure I can manage that!  
Will give it a go and let you know.

Many thanks,

George


----------



## BradNaylor (4 Jul 2008)

roombacurious":1pfzq3ao said:


> I'm making a pine bed for my younger son and am a bit worried about getting the finish right. He's sharing a room with his older brother whose bed is white, made from something like white Contiboard.
> 
> Is there any way to create a similar look with pine?



No, not really!

You are never going to give pine a perfect finish like the one you are looking for. Pine has lots of knots in it which will always show through a painted finish, even if knotting solution has been applied.

Seriously, I would make the bed out of white contiboard!

Cheers
Dan


----------



## roombacurious (4 Jul 2008)

Well, I guess I can compromise a bit... :wink: 

As long as it's reasonably white it shouldn't look too much out of place in the kids' room. I personally love the white-washed look with the grain showing through.

I don't know why but I don't like making stuff out of Contiboard or melamines in general. Probably because they remind me of IKEA... :wink:


----------



## bluezephyr (9 Jul 2008)

Use one of them small foam rollers, You can get a nice even finish,


----------

